# Steroid powders



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

We know guys buy the powders and make there's oils. But how are the powders made? Who makes them. Cause I was thinking that's the only problem for under dosed gear.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

i wonder about the powders, I just been put on to a good source well used, I wonder about the quaility, the chinese are very clever people, raw certificates from china or eu mean nothing unless your a mass branded company! ie uk pharma or well educated in bio chemistey,


----------



## halostranger (Jun 5, 2013)

killah said:


> We know guys buy the powders and make there's oils. But how are the powders made? Who makes them. Cause I was thinking that's the only problem for under dosed gear.


They buy them from china and make the oils themselves. It's a simple process to be honest any jackass can do it. You will probably end up only paying 40% of what you would have paid otherwise. They are not hard to find if you search through some Chinese wholesale websites.

The powders are made in china, the reason you may get underdosed gear is because the person mixing did not use the specified concentration of the actual gear, testosterone for example. He may have said the mixture contains 250mg but he may have actually only put in 100mg to save money and the only way to really tell it's underdosed is waiting weeks for it to actually kick in, if it ever does.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I understand that but what do they make them out of first? Can the powders be made in uk by yourself?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

killah said:


> I understand that but what do they make them out of first? Can the powders be made in uk by yourself?


Not by you in your kitchen mate :lol: I can't answer your question but @Zorrin could probably give you the formula :lol:

Why would you want to when the raws are so cheap? It would be pretty easy to spot cut powder. Test is like a waxy grain, clomid and anavar looks like washing powder, dbol and nolva and winny are very light and fluffy etc..unless they find something with the same molecular weight and texture etc it would be easy to spot. And as the Chinese resellers pay about 10% of what they charge UK customers, it wouldn't even be worth it for them. Under dosed gear will almost always be down to lab error eg uncalibrated scales or bad math skills, or greediness.


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Not by you in your kitchen mate :lol: I can't answer your question but @Zorrin could probably give you the formula :lol:
> 
> Why would you want to when the raws are so cheap? It would be pretty easy to spot cut powder. Test is like a waxy grain, clomid and anavar looks like washing powder, dbol and nolva and winny are very light and fluffy etc..unless they find something with the same molecular weight and texture etc it would be easy to spot. And as the Chinese resellers pay about 10% of what they charge UK customers, it wouldn't even be worth it for them. Under dosed gear will almost always be down to lab error eg uncalibrated scales or bad math skills, or greediness.


Pretty much this. It would be more expensive for chinese companies to cut the hormone with a similar melting point compound as AAS are incredibly cheap to synthesize in a properly equipped lab. Even at the prices they are selling them they are making a very comfortable profit.

The cost of the equipment needed to do it yourself would be ridiculous and you could end up messing up and injecting god knows what into your body.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Under dosed gear is down to the greedy ugls not the multi million pound factory's that make it


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

theres about 2-3 raw manufacturers in china and about 1million middle men, the raws bought buy ugls over here wont be direct from the main manufactuer it will have past more hands before ugls get it, main manufacturers wont sell 100g's amounts you would need to buy mass kg's, so theres plenty room for them to tamper if that wanted to imo.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

It's like asking how do they paracetamol and can't I just make my own.

As already stated it wouldn't be worthwhile faking the raws, one thing about the ****** is they understand business and as such understand there is absolutely no point ripping joe blogs off in the uk of a poxy $100, they want you happy, happy customers return and buy more! I'm sure they also understand the mindset we have here where we buy decent raws from a source and suddenly feel we're lucky feckers and we have stumbled across the only legit source in china and we will hang onto them AS LONG as we receive the service and proper product!

Not rocket science as the saying goes


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

testosterone come from yams I beleive


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what if UGL`S actually are putting in the correct dose and its actually the raws at fault .

like has been said theres millions of middle men so faking raws is big business all they do is save emails shut old accounts down and start fresh ones with an already big mailing list .

why is the little china man so trusted in providing high grade raws ? yet the ugl trying to make long term good business deals are viewed as robbing greedy bastards .

old yang tong wing wong can feed his family for 6 months after selling 100g of crushed rat bones .


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> what if UGL`S actually are putting in the correct dose and its actually the raws at fault .
> 
> like has been said theres millions of middle men so faking raws is big business all they do is save emails shut old accounts down and start fresh ones with an already big mailing list .
> 
> ...


Then they shouldnt be in business, if they can't see they have bunk

Raws something's very wrong.

I guess it depends how you go about finding your source but considering its extremely easy to find good ones, trade sites are a great way to check out potentials there vetting and verifying processes ensure the guys your dealing with are above board,

Problem comes cause UGL's can be and this not all run by the greedy feckers you mention that's where the issue is its got nothing to do with raws supplies


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> Then they shouldnt be in business, if they can't see they have bunk
> 
> Raws something's very wrong.
> 
> ...


why would a verify supplier and vetting system on a foreign hosted server guarantee legit suppliers of raws lol

the only way a ugl can test raws is the heat test unless they have the correct steroid testing equipment which i highly doubt .

china is home of the biggest blackmarket on the planet , they fake anything and everything yet you are saying a website or 2 set up by dodgy people can be trusted .

ebay do not sell raw steroids because its against the law so fcuk knows why you think sites that verify companies are legitimately selling raws can be trusted is beyond me .


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

There not a dodgy site or two lol

There international trade sites! Or we're you thinking I meant sites set up specifically to deal with raws? No I agree that would be fecking stupid to use as a tool to find them, I'm talking about well known world wide trade sites of which I'd be surprised if the raws suppliers make up 0.1% of the businesses that use these sites.

It is a decent route to go, but at the end of the day you should still varify that your powders are good yourself before using, and if a UGL can't be ****d to put the effort into that then ho hum that's there look out


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i know which sites you mean , and if they only sell 0,01% of their yearly produce then why bother unless it was dodgy .


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd rather put my faith in an ugl who have experience in buying and making the stuff on a regular basis, I imagine they get a good amount each time, not grams like we would need for personal use, so that kind of custom would be welcomed back

I don't fancy putting my faith in mr chinaman for my order of a measly 100g, I don't think he'd really care for my repeat custom!

Most stuff that comes out of china is fake, what makes people think the hormones might not be too?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

lol :laugh:


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> lol :laugh:


Those pics could be anything, posted by some random guy on a dodgy website.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

topdog said:


> i wonder about the powders, I just been put on to a good source well used, I wonder about the quaility, the chinese are very clever people, raw certificates from china or eu mean nothing unless your a mass branded company! ie uk pharma or well educated in bio chemistey,


i need a source


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Most UGL's will be using the same raws as any home brewer with a good source. My experience with chinese powders has been positive so far, but I spent time looking into my source before ordering. Not saying there's scammers out there, most of them are new sellers on B2B sites with no reputation.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> what if UGL`S actually are putting in the correct dose and its actually the raws at fault .
> 
> like has been said theres millions of middle men so faking raws is big business all they do is save emails shut old accounts down and start fresh ones with an already big mailing list .
> 
> ...


Spot on Ewen imo...

UGL arn't gonna underdose unless massively established, it would be **** business sense, afterall the product is what makes them successful or not....

Whereas quality of powder went down the ****ter years ago, if anything there's no maths mistakes whatsoever, more than likely a higher concentration than it says on the tin, to mask crap quality powder.

Most people can pick up 85-90% pure powder whereas if you ask old Harry Wong for his special powder list which will be top notch and more expensive gram for gram...then you'll have better gear.......now for buying in bulk which powder are most people gonna buy...end of the day, you pay for what you get and prices will reflect that 99% of the time.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Spot on Ewen imo...
> 
> UGL arn't gonna underdose unless massively established, it would be **** business sense, afterall the product is what makes them successful


Someone should of told the old green top twit twoo lab that then


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> Someone should of told the old green top twit twoo lab that then


Thank you for not naming them, one more bloody thread containing those 3 letters & I'm off!! :lol:


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Well how come, in the old days guys were popping 20mg max of dbol and getting huge. And dosed these days are at least 50-100mg that's surely down to the powders. I am talking about pharma grade here too.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

killah said:


> Well how come, in the old days guys were popping 20mg max of dbol and getting huge. And dosed these days are at least 50-100mg that's surely down to the powders. I am talking about pharma grade here too.


IMO it's down to how easily steroids are available compared to back then and you have irresponsible and lazy people taking way more than they need to compensate for crap training and/or diet....it's the way it is these days, everyone wants results yesterday


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

killah said:


> Well how come, in the old days guys were popping 20mg max of dbol and getting huge. And dosed these days are at least 50-100mg that's surely down to the powders. I am talking about pharma grade here too.


Back when i started running them there were literally no ugl labs like now, about 4 years after I started a readily available supply of powder guys from China poppped up and it was legit and legal to buy those off them and make ur own, I remember one fella, who was always reliable and sold everything lol, he had a list of lower purity powders and then one for powders with 99% purit etc, the cost did fly up, still not mega bucks but a decent amount more than the others, I remember like 1g of test enanthate was $1 or something on the lower purity stuff lol, but when i 1st started it was legit aburaihan sust which stung like ****, norma deca in 2ml vial per200mg which was absolute excellent stuff, plus the tabs etc, it was all pharma so great stuff, recently picked up some turkish legit drol and the difference between ugls and pharma has been night and day.

In the defence of the "3 letter lab" - 2 lads I know have grown very well on it, i myself have used for a long time so there will always be some diminishing returns imo, however what I used by them gave me a crazy sex drive, but unfortunately not any major strength gain, could have been several other factors, but were all free to choose what we wanna run...I will say, I told them my concerns and it was handled very well.


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Proteincarb said:


> I understand that but what do they make them out of first? Can the powders be made in uk by yourself?


Soz for bumping post mate why you asking questions....I hope since 2013 you have realized you got a computer...it's called right it into Google it would of told you in less time you would of asked your question..did you make any ..??lol


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

yeah he put a couple of yams into a blender then filtered it and let it dry...wala...testosterone powder. honestly it's that easy...I read it somewhere.


----------

